# renbukan



## samuri-man (Dec 25, 2004)

has anyone (besides me ) heard of renbukan karate?


----------



## Satt (Dec 25, 2004)

Almost sounds like some kind of branch-off of the Bujinkan. Not sure though.

Be blessed,
Satt


----------



## TimoS (Dec 25, 2004)

Satt said:
			
		

> Almost sounds like some kind of branch-off of the Bujinkan. Not sure though



I've heard of Renbukan once or twice. Never seen it, though, but it sure isn't a Bujinkan branch-off. A really quick google search reveals that it seems to be (another) branch of Shito ryu:



> Renbukan is a derivative of the Shito-Ryu karate style. Shito-Ryu was founded by Mr Kenwa Mabuni who died in 1952. His senior student Mr Chojiro Tani formed the style Shukokai. Renbukan's senior instructors in both Japan and Australia have trained with Mr Tani. Mr Fujiwara formed the Renbukan style with senior instructors Mr Sotokawa and Mr Iba.


----------



## Satt (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks for clearing that up. :asian:


----------



## samuri-man (Dec 26, 2004)

TimoS said:
			
		

> I've heard of Renbukan once or twice. Never seen it, though, but it sure isn't a Bujinkan branch-off. A really quick google search reveals that it seems to be (another) branch of Shito ryu:


man, the quote you got was from my club kancho iba katsumi is the world head of style :asian:  cool ha?


----------



## TimoS (Dec 26, 2004)

samuri-man said:
			
		

> man, the quote you got was from my club kancho iba katsumi is the world head of style :asian:  cool ha?



Well it was the only one I found with a couple of minutes search that told anything about the background of the style. Nice coincidence, though 
 :ultracool


----------

